# NEUF + Mail : impossible d'envoyer des mails !



## Chardon Rouge (9 Août 2007)

Récemment passé chez Neuf, j'ai trois Macs à mon domicile : un G4 connecté par Ethernet, un iMac Intel et un MacBook connectés en Wi-Fi. 

Je rencontre un problème sur ces trois ordinateurs lorsque je souhaite expédier un mail (Application Mail). Au mieux, pour les messages très légers (moins de 50Ko environ) l'envoi prend plusieurs minutes... 

Au pire (dès que le mail est un peu plus volumineux), Mail finit par abandonner la procédure d'envoi et me signale que le serveur d'envoi smtp.neuf.fr n'a pu délivrer le message.

J'étais précédemment chez Alice et tout fonctionnait parfaitement. Mes configurations n'ont pas été modifiées ; je me suis contenté de re-paramétrer Mail avec les nouvelles adresses.

Quelqu'un saurait-il m'aider à résoudre ce problème ?

Merci par avance.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Août 2007)

et les bons r&#233;glages smtp je pr&#233;sume

sinon en attendant tu peux configurer une adresse gmail
c'est totalement ind&#233;pendant des smtp de FAI
( ca flanche quasi jamais et offres beaucoup de services li&#233;s , gratuits)
Ah en passant avec gmail l'envoi de pj  est  de 20mo


----------



## Chardon Rouge (9 Août 2007)

Bonjour Pascal et merci de ta r&#233;ponse.

Oui, les r&#233;glages smtp sont corrects. 
Tout du moins je le pense...
smtp.neuf.fr sur le port 25, SSL d&#233;coch&#233;...

Avant de me r&#233;soudre &#224; ouvrir une bo&#238;te mail GMail ou Yahoo ou que sais-je encore, j'aimerais autant pouvoir utiliser normalement mon adresse mail avec mon logiciel habituel.


----------



## pascalformac (10 Août 2007)

il ne s'agit pas de te "r&#233;soudre" &#224;" 
( comme si c'&#233;tait une punition)

Car si je t'ai conseill&#233; precisement gmail comme "roue de secours" ce n'est pas pour rien

Gmail peut sans reglage qui foirerait , rapatrier  ou m&#234;me  envoyer tes messages le neuf, et ce avec l'adresse leneuf comme exp&#233;ditrice
( et oui)


----------



## lappartien (10 Août 2007)

faire plusieurs tentatives et redémarrer...
avec neuf ce pb m'est arrivé quelques fois. Tout est trés bien rentré dans l'ordre aujourd'hui.


----------



## Kardon (17 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je retrouve mon problème ici. Exactement le même, c'en est même troublant !:hein: 
Tu as trouvé une solution Chardon ?


----------



## Chardon Rouge (18 Janvier 2008)

Kardon a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je retrouve mon problème ici. Exactement le même, c'en est même troublant !:hein:
> Tu as trouvé une solution Chardon ?



NEUF a été incapable de trouver une solution. J'ai du faire appel aux services de PC30 (90,00 Euros l'intervention...) qui a scotché sur le problème pendant 2 heures avant d'essayer de m'installer un modem Fast3200 à la place de la NEUF BOX. Depuis, ça fonctionne un peu mieux...  

Jamais connu de tels soucis avec mes précédents FAI ! Le serveur smtp NEUF est régulièrement inaccessible, et l'envoi de pièces jointes reste une grosse galère. Je suis chez NEUF depuis juillet 2007, et c'est bien parti pour que je dégage avant le premier anniversaire ! Leur HotLine à 0,34cts/mn est un scandale et les "techniciens" sont ignares du monde Mac, et quand on prend la peine de leur faire un courrier ils ne répondent pas...


----------



## lappartien (18 Janvier 2008)

bonjour.
Avec neuf il faut envoyer le matin l'apm ,mais jamais le soir par ex 
Gmail est effectivement une solution de remplacement mais qui ne change rien.
Neuf n'assure pas aux heures de pleine écoute, c'est connu.
une soluce à mon avis LA soluce c'est pando, mais pas fait pour cela normalement, quoique...


----------



## pascalformac (18 Janvier 2008)

lappartien a dit:


> bonjour.
> Avec neuf il faut envoyer le matin l'apm ,mais jamais le soir par ex
> Gmail est effectivement une solution de remplacement mais qui ne change rien.



gmail ne change rien au souci de FAI  le neuf 
mais ca solutionne de manière radicale  la question email en changeant de service email
(et ce soit de maniere temporaire ou  définitive)



> une soluce à mon avis LA soluce c'est pando, mais pas fait pour cela normalement, quoique...


c'est le même principe global
Passer par autre chose que l'email leneuf


----------



## Ax6 (18 Janvier 2008)

Chardon Rouge a dit:


> NEUF a été incapable de trouver une solution. J'ai du faire appel aux services de PC30 (90,00 Euros l'intervention...) qui a scotché sur le problème pendant 2 heures avant d'essayer de m'installer un modem Fast3200 à la place de la NEUF BOX. Depuis, ça fonctionne un peu mieux...



En effet c'est une solution



Chardon Rouge a dit:


> Jamais connu de tels soucis avec mes précédents FAI !



Pourquoi avoir changé de FAI ? 



Chardon Rouge a dit:


> Le serveur smtp NEUF est régulièrement inaccessible, et l'envoi de pièces jointes reste une grosse galère. Je suis chez NEUF depuis juillet 2007, et c'est bien parti pour que je dégage avant le premier anniversaire !



Il te reste le choix de Numéricable, free ou revenir sur (ou plutôt chez) Alice :rateau:



Chardon Rouge a dit:


> Leur HotLine à 0,34cts/mn est un scandale et les "techniciens" sont ignares du monde Mac, et quand on prend la peine de leur faire un courrier ils ne répondent pas...



Pour les Hotliners, c'est un métier tellement stressant (le client qui appelle c'est forcement pour un problème, donc il est énervé dans la plupart des cas), ce sont des gens qui ont besoins de bosser, qui s'y connaissent un peu en informatique, et qui suivent un script pour aider le client... 
Je sais je l'ai fait pendant quelques mois... 

Ne va pas croire que chez les autres FAI, ce sont des ingénieurs informaticiens qui sont au bout du fil... Quand on a ce statut, on fait pas ce métier de merde 8h par jour, avec 20 minutes de pause, et du non stop avec 1 sonnerie de téléphone entre chaque clients qui s'emballent plus qu'ils n'écoutent...

Bref, quand 95% des utilisateurs son sur windob, 95% du temps de formation tourne autour de windob, donc à part un tech support assez ancien pour connaitre tous les problèmes répertoriés, ou qui est sur mac au quotidien, tu ne risques pas de tomber sur un callé en OSX.

Merde alors, c'est quoi cet irrespect des honnêtes travailleurs à distance qui ne peuvent même plus attribuer un login et un mot de passe comme ils veulent ?!


----------



## pascalformac (18 Janvier 2008)

en leger off topic
inutile de revenir chez Alice
Alice va disparaitre 
( c'est officiel , alice france à vendre)
Personne ne va regretter...

édit
et pour info la hotline free a un numero hotline dédié Mac avec des hotliners Mac


----------



## Chardon Rouge (19 Janvier 2008)

Ax6 a dit:


> Pourquoi avoir changé de FAI ?



Avec la blonde les soucis étaient ailleurs (image pourrie sur l'Alice Box TV, téléphone indisponible pendant des journées entières...). Mais au moins les mails fonctionnaient normalement...

Sur NEUF, il m'arrive d'envoyer des mails de mon adresse vers celle de mon amie (qui habite dans le même appartement et qui utilise un second mac) qui mettent plus de 24 heures (!!!!) à lui être distribués... Là non plus je ne comprends pas pourquoi la délivrance n'est pas immédiate !?! 

Existe-t-il finalement un FAI sérieux, chez qui les promesses sont tenues ? :hein:


----------



## Ax6 (19 Janvier 2008)

Chardon Rouge a dit:


> Avec la blonde les soucis étaient ailleurs (image pourrie sur l'Alice Box TV, téléphone indisponible pendant des journées entières...). Mais au moins les mails fonctionnaient normalement...
> 
> Sur NEUF, il m'arrive d'envoyer des mails de mon adresse vers celle de mon amie (qui habite dans le même appartement et qui utilise un second mac) qui mettent plus de 24 heures (!!!!) à lui être distribués... Là non plus je ne comprends pas pourquoi la délivrance n'est pas immédiate !?!
> 
> Existe-t-il finalement un FAI sérieux, chez qui les promesses sont tenues ? :hein:



C'est vrai que certaines choses sont abusées chez les FAI, mais je suppose que la TV est plus importante que les mails.

Perso je te conseillerai de faire comme moi, de créer une boite mail yahoo et/ou Gmail (comme conseillé plus haut), comme ça tu es tranquille  

De mon côté j'ai jamais utilisé mon mail neuf, donc j'ai jamais constaté ce soucis, ce qui me permet de croire que neuf est un bon FAI (du coup maintenant je sais qu'il est moins bon que je ne le pensais, mais ça ne m'impacte pas )



Chardon Rouge a dit:


> Existe-t-il finalement un FAI sérieux, chez qui les promesses sont tenues ? :hein:



Pour certains comme moi, le9 est un FAI sérieux avec qui les promesses sont tenues, seulement, avec les millions d'abonnés à l'adsl, c'est sûr qu'il doit y en avoir des mécontents et aussi des soucis physiques, mais dit toi bien que si un FAI pouvait faire en sorte que tout aille bien pour chacun de ses abonnés, il le ferait (ils ne veulent pas perdre leurs clients non plus, depuis un bout de temps c'est la course à l'abonné).

C'est comme pour tout, les voitures par exemple, entre le rappel de certains modèles pour défaillance des freins, de la ceinture etc... qui provient d'une marque dont la réputation de sérieux, de sécurité et de fiabilité n'est plus à démontrer, et bien là c'est pareil...


----------



## pascalformac (19 Janvier 2008)

Les derniers apports  m'incitent à souligner un point  parfois négligé:

le email n'est pas le meilleur outil pour des échanges rapides garantis 
 Il y a toujours la possibilité de délais  dans les ping-pongs de dialogue;  encombrements , serveurs faiblards etc.
Dans beaucoup de cas l'échange rapide est possible et fluide, mais pas toujours
Et ce quelque soit le FAI ou le service email


----------



## jeannethanh (18 Novembre 2008)

Avez vous résolu les problèmes envoi par Mail avec neuf?
parce que moi, je suis dedans jusqu'au cou. depuis mon infidélité vis à vis d'orange pour neuf.
moins de 9 mois. ça marchait assez bien au début. mais depuis un mois, c'est infernal!! pas moyen d'envoyer la moindre pièce jointe. ça passe une fois sur dix.
J'ai rajouté d'autres serveurs d'envoi (smtp.cegetel, smtp.neuf+port 465...). Rien à faire.
l'outil ping me signale 30% de paquets perdus dans la nature.

des heures au tel avec les techniciens. personne ne connait Mac ni Mail.
même en passant par le webmail de neuf.
C m^me pire. pas moyen d'envoyer quoi que ce soit, ni aller dans mess envoyés, ni vider la corbeille, ni enregistrer un brouillon. Rien!!!

Je viens d'ouvrir un compte gmail pour voir. 
Je crois que je vais simplement revenir avec Orange qui me fait des yeux doux...

merci de vos lumières


----------



## piercoco (18 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

tu connais peut-être déjà, mais ici il y a du monde de chez Neuf et SFR qui répondent :

http://www.actuneuf.com/forums/index.php

Bon courage.


----------



## quequoi (19 Décembre 2008)

Moi, je viens d'avoir un type au téléphone sur le 10 70, qui m'a dit que l'envoi des mails n'était garanti que depuis depuis le webmail avec une adresse neuf, et que si ça, ça marchait, ils n'avaient rien à se reprocher, car, forcément le problème vient obligatoirement de mon logiciel de courrier, ou de mon hébergeur de boîte mail, et que ça ne les concerne plus !

Je l'ai trouvée un peu raide !

Je n'ai pas réussi à lui faire comprendre qu'il se foutait de ma g* dans les grandes largeurs, et que si les serveurs smtp existaient, il y avait bien une raison, et que je ne voyais pas pourquoi ils n'étaient pas capable d'offrir ce que les autres offrent.

Apparemment, il ignore que le smtp du FAI est obligatoire quelque soit la boîte mail, et que cette étape n'a aucune relation avec l'hébergeur de la boîte mail.

Après le coup de gueule, si quelqu'un a des solutions pour des serveurs SMTP autres que Gmail, Yahoo etc. je suis preneur.

Je livre quand même mon expérience : suite à la lecture des messages sur MacGé, j'ai ajouté smtp.sfr.fr, ce qui est pas mal, car il n'est pas toujours arrêté en même temps que neuf.


----------



## pascalformac (19 Décembre 2008)

quequoi a dit:


> Apparemment, il ignore que le smtp du FAI est obligatoire quelque soit la boîte mail,


non pas toujours obligatoire
Dans la majorité des cas oui , mais pas toujours
Et c'est un des choix techniques du service email choisi

ceci dit on constate une montée des sujets sur souci smtp leneuf depuis le rapprochement sfr-leneuf, sans doute pas une coincidence forfuite

( à noter , pour l'instant le smtp de gmail marche chez leneuf , pourvu que ca dure)


----------



## michio (20 Décembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> non pas toujours obligatoire
> Dans la majorité des cas oui , mais pas toujours
> Et c'est un des choix techniques du service email choisi
> 
> ...


Ouaip.
Depuis le rapprochement, la plupart de mes mails (à certaines heures en particulier) ne partent pas, pièce jointe ou pas, ou de façon aléatoire. Du coup, c'est par le smtp de gmail que ça part !


----------



## GillouX_31 (24 Décembre 2008)

Du coup je "FLIPPE" !!!

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive plus à paramétrer mon compte nom de domaine depuis que je suis "passé" chez SFR ?!

Je n'arrive pas à paramétrer non plus mon compte SFR ce qui est plus risible !

au vu des pièces jointes quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ? 












Merci.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Décembre 2008)

Ah ben tu vois, t'as trouvé un des sujets


----------

